# Who's got the largest piraya?



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I know Ash is still selling a 16" piraya, but who's the lucky member here with the biggest piraya? Show me your pics!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i believe its gary busey...has a 14 incher..i have a 11-12 incher


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

oops forgot the picture


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Pack, what size did you get him at?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

tecknik said:


> Pack, what size did you get him at?


 got him at that size..i've only had him for about three month or little less....


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

Beautiful fish you have ! i can't have piraya in france (for the moment)


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Nice fish dog!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's my 11 to 12 incher.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

another shot.


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

Both those fish are awesome







!!!!

Do they rule their tanks? Does anything mess with them? Caribes?


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Awesome


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Raptor, Is that Paraya on fire??? f'in sweet fish.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Since Bry's not on anymore i will represent his Piraya for him. I'm pretty sure this Piraya is up there w/ the biggest too.

Property of Bryan


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Here's my 11 to 12 incher.


 sweet ....wow





















I hope mine gets that great color ......Nice fish raptor


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice pirayas everyone!







Raptor, your piraya looks like he was dipped in yellow paint, MY GOD!!!







If you dont mind me asking, how much was the bad boy?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks guys, Yes he does rule the tank. He is the biggest by about 5 inches to my next closest tern. He is pretty mellow, thank god. And he chases the others occaisionally, Nothing threatining that i would worry about. The guy will eat a fish fillet about half the size of your hand every other day.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Raptor, I see an 8" difference from your smallest cariba to your piraya. Check my sig, you think it would work out if I were to buy a 12" piraya or maybe even a little bigger? Or do you think I should buy one the same size as my caribas? Anyone elses opinion?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

I think it would be ok


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Raptor,

That Piraya is too spectacular for words. Very Nice!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

It depends on the fish, But i think you will be fine. He doesn't even notice the small guys at all, He occaisionally chasses the next size down a little because it is always getting right in his way. But other than that he is pretty mellow. All the Larger p's i have had tend to be mellow towards the smaller fish if they even notice. But i never skip or late with a feeding.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Raptor said:


> . But i never skip or late with a feeding.


 preach it brother ..preach it..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Pack and Raptor, you both should enter your piraya pics for Pic of the month.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

raptor that piraya's color is perfect.. great fish..


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I did :nod: Its there now. I can see that you voted for it :laugh:


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

check out the pics I took of the Cleveland zoo piraya exhibit Pics!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

awesome pics and awsome piraya but wheres GB and a pic of his.
dixon


----------



## theman6454 (Sep 22, 2003)

The color on that Piraya is awesome, but i dont think anyones Piraya can compare to Knifemans fish.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The one he sold? I don't think he owns it anymore. I believe you mean Wifenaggingaboutfish's piraya. He sold it to piranha king then sold to ash, (Aka The fish Catcher) then wifenaggingboutfish. 
Edit: I happen to like every piraya i see though.


----------



## theman6454 (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah, the one he sold. I wouldnt mind seeing a updated picture of that fish. He said that his shoal of Piraya that he has now have just as great as coloration on them. That would definetly be a site to see.


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

both fish r HUGE! and have sweet coloration


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

This is a kick ass thread. Raptor, that thing is gorgeous. Very impressive specimens folks!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

wow raptor, that p has incredable colors.


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

this is my baby, not as awesome colored as Raptors but hear's a pic of my big boy, by the way damn raptor i should come visit u and see that awesome piraya in person.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

cOOL!!!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Ash, what size is your piraya?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

If you get some more large piraya's, I can get me a new one







Any time your in the area ash you are welcome to come by. Your piraya is pretty damn impressive. 15-to 16 inches WOW! I am jealous!


----------



## bozley (Mar 12, 2003)

What a bulldog that thing is!!!!


----------

